# обращаться



## pimlicodude

This is also from Solzhenitsyn (quoting a letter by Empress Anna):


> Мы слышим, что малороссийского народа в купечестве обращается самое малое число


обращаться has many meanings. In Wiktionary there are four separate entries for обращаться with sub-meanings under each. This maybe the third? "проводить свою жизнь в какой-либо среде, вращаться в каком-либо обществе"? Or maybe the fourth? "иметь дело с чем-либо, пользоваться чем-либо, применять что-либо"? Maybe the English would be "to operate as members of the merchant class"?


----------



## HotIcyDonut

pimlicodude said:


> Maybe the English would be "to operate as members of the merchant class"


This. Very few of them work as merchants. Or rather work in merchantship in general (doesn't mean they're necessarily merchants. Might be suppliers of goods for those merchants. Or something along the lines).


----------



## nizzebro

Actually, it is the same as 'to be in circulation in ...' - but applied to people.

Today, we would say that about  things like coins or currencies only.
On the other hand, вращаться is about people but more about belonging or having access to specific circles like high society, or e.g. show business.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Actually, it is the same as 'to be in circulation in ...' - but applied to people.
> 
> Today, we would say that about  things like coins or currencies only.
> On the other hand, вращаться is about people but more about belonging or having access to specific circles like high society, or e.g. show business.


I see now how it's related to the other meanings, thank you.


----------



## alex_s

Literally few of them become merchants.


----------



## pimlicodude

alex_s said:


> Literally few of them become merchants.


Thank you. I hope you don't mind me saying, but that is not the "literal" meaning. If it were, then it would be мало украинцев становятся купцами. 

I think after looking at other replies, the literal meaning is "the lowest number of the Little Russian people are 'in circulation' in the merchant class".


----------



## alex_s

That’s how I understand this sentence in Russian.


----------



## nizzebro

alex_s said:


> Literally few of them become merchants.


It seems like you are referring to "обращаются в купечеств*о*" (turn into merchants; however this one is about not  social function but mindset change) -  but the original phrase does not follow this pattern and has another meaning.


----------



## alex_s

nizzebro said:


> It seems like you are referring to "обращаются в купечеств*о*" (turn into merchants; however this one is about not  social function but mindset change) -  but the original phrase does not follow this pattern and has another meaning.


Они не становятся купцами. Почему? На это может быть множество причин. Без контекста невозможно сказать. Но фраза буквально означает то что я сказал.


----------



## nizzebro

alex_s said:


> Они не становятся купцами. Почему? На это может быть множество причин. Без контекста невозможно сказать. Но фраза буквально означает то что я сказал.


Я не пойму, что Вы имеете в виду.
Даже и без контекста, для фразы _обращаться в купечестве, '_купечестве' - локация, среда (предложный, он же местный падеж), а для _обращаться в купечество, '_купечество_'- _цель (винительный).

Контекст:
_Не без влияния же остался Липман и на общее отношение Анны Иоанновны к евреям. Хотя в 1730, при вступлении на престол, она в письме к своему послу при гетмане Малороссии и выражала тревогу: "Мы слышим, что малороссийского народа в купечестве обращается самое малое число, *но более торгуют* Греки, Турки и Жиды"_


----------



## alex_s

Тут тот случай когда падеж смысла не меняет. Вы пытаетесь найти дополнительный смысл где его нет. Я конечно понимаю что и одно слово можно превратить в диссертацию.


----------



## nizzebro

Ну, если не важна разница между "быть" и "становиться" - конечно, падеж ничего не меняет.


----------



## alex_s

Смысл не меняет.


----------



## lena55313

alex_s said:


> Тут тот случай когда падеж смысла не меняет.


Не соглашусь с вами. Здесь как раз тот случай, когда падеж меняет смысл слова, у которого есть несколько значений.
1. Обращаются в купечеств*о* = превращаются в купцов, становятся купцами
2. Обращаются в купечеств*е* = вращаются в купеческой среде, сами торгуют, им не нужно становиться купцами, они и так уже купцы. 
Второй вариант сейчас звучит как устаревший. Так, конечно, никто не говорит. Но раньше говорили.


----------



## alex_s

T.е. чтобы быть среди купцов не надо становиться купцом потому что вы уже купец. Absurd.


----------



## lena55313

alex_s said:


> T.е. чтобы быть среди купцов не надо становиться купцом потому что вы уже купец. Absurd.


Тут важную роль играет порядок действий. Сначала становишься купцом, а потом уже ты и есть купец. 
Нельзя же стать купцом по второму разу, если вы уже когда-то стали купцом. 
Это как нельзя в*о*йти в комнату, если вы уже внутри. Из нее можно только в*ы*йти. 
Тоже, кстати, всего на одну букву слова друг от друга отличаются. Можно и пренебречь.
Мне только немного непонятно, к чему относится ваше слово Absurd. Это вы так мой предыдущий пост охарактеризовали?


----------



## pimlicodude

alex_s said:


> Они не становятся купцами. Почему? На это может быть множество причин. Без контекста невозможно сказать. Но фраза буквально означает то что я сказал.


Alex вы раньше написал что у этой фразы какое-то *literal* meaning - и здесь опять говорите о "*буквальном* значении". Буквальное значение - это то, что там стоит дословно. *Слово в слово*. Если кто-то говорит, буквальное знанение - это "they become merchants", где же буквальный перевод слова "обращается" (другие люди уже объясняли, что обращаться+вин.п. может означать "to turn into", но это уже другое дело)? Вы имеешь в виду не "буквальное значение" а *подлежащее* значение - но дело в том, понять каким образом именно этими словами передаётся такое подлежащее значение. [В этом сообщении, я говорю исключительно о том, как вы использовали слово "буквально".]


----------

